# UK designer develops idea for non-stopping high speed trains



## jdcnosse (Jun 23, 2011)

> No matter how fast a high-speed train travels, it still has to slow down to 0 mph to pick up additional passengers. That problem has been solved by a designer who dreamed up a way for high-speed local trams to catch up to those speedster trains, picking up and dropping off passengers without requiring the express train to stop.
> 
> Designer Paul Priestman of UK-based Priestmangoode puts it succinctly in the video below: “Moving platforms is a new concept to allow people to travel from their street to another street in another city in another country by train without stopping.”


Article: http://mashable.com/2011/06/23/nonstop-high-speed-trains/


----------



## George Harris (Jun 23, 2011)

*The Roads Must Roll* (1940) by Robert A. Heinlein

Probably more realistic than this concept. Nice little story. First thing I thought of. Do you suppose that Priestman may have read it?


----------



## Trogdor (Jun 24, 2011)

So, what happens when one of those trains goes into emergency during a transfer?


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 24, 2011)

Aloha

They weren't high speed but Disney has many vehicles that do not stop for boarding. First I seem to remember was the People Mover in Tomorrow Land


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jun 24, 2011)

An interesting concept. IMHO I think this would be a very expensive system to implement and operate. So in order for a system like this to be constructed, it would either have to result in significant time savings or there would need to be a large perceived premium in the time saved. Nevertheless, it is an interesting idea. THANKS for sharing!


----------



## GlobalistPotato (Jun 30, 2011)

I've seen a different design for a "nonstop HSR stop" idea, the one in my case being a separate "pod" that is carried on top of the train and is dropped off'/picked up at stations.

I'd like to show the link, but the website where I found it is currently down.


----------

